# Swollen infected paw



## Katierose787 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey, my hedgehog had an infected paw due to a cut. The paw has now healed but at the same time his other paw got infected. This paw was huge and it was bright pink. I've been cleaning it everyday for about a week now but it's still swollen and it looks like he's got dead skin all around his paw. I don't know what is wrong. I have pictures but I don't know how to post them on here. If anyone would like to see the pictures I can send them through facebook or another source. Please help :/


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

You need to take him to a vet. We can help with little things but we cannot help your little guy get better. He probably needs antibiotics and pain killers.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

You can post the pictures by clicking to "go advanced" for a reply instead of the quick reply. Below the text box, there's a button for "manage attachments". Click "Choose File", select the pictures, then click "upload". Pictures should be attached then. You can also upload to Flickr or Photobucket, then link them.

Agreed with Desiree though. There's not really anything we can do other than look at the pictures if you post them. He needs to go to a vet as soon as you can get him to one. When you go in, have them look at the paw closely. It's possible that he got a hair or thread wrapped around his foot that's cutting off circulation.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

This requires a vet. Possibly there is a hair wrapped around the foot cutting off circulation. If so, this is an emergency situation to either save the foot or if it's been without circulation too long, it may need to be amputated. This isn't something anyone here can help with.


----------



## Katierose787 (Oct 21, 2014)

There's nothing wrapped around his foot. He's been to the vet and they said to try salt and water. He doesn't seem to be in any pain. These are the best pictures I could take


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That looks awful!  He seriously needs to go back to the vet. There is nothing that we can suggest or help you with, unfortunately. He needs to be seen again and needs antibiotics or something that will actually help. With as bad as it looks, he may actually need surgery done to at least remove dead tissue, if not amputate the foot.

How long ago did you go to the vet? Has it gotten much worse since then? If it wasn't nearly as bad when the vet saw it, you could try the same vet & see if he'll actually do something helpful now that it looks this bad. Personally, I'd look for a different vet. Look for one that specializes in exotic animals and preferably has experience with hedgehogs. If you don't have anyone like that anywhere near you (and keep in mind that many people have to drive 1-2 hours or even longer to get to their hedgehog vet), look for anyone that's willing to see him and is open to doing research or networking in order to treat him properly. Good luck and please keep us updated. I hope you can get your poor boy's foot fixed up very soon. It looks extremely painful for him. Keep in mind that prey animals often don't show any outward symptoms of pain. They hide pain and illness as best as they can for as long as they can because signs of weakness make them easy prey for predators. With how that looks, I can't imagine that it's not painful.


----------



## Katierose787 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you for that. I feel like crying because I don't want him to suffer. I took him to the vet last week but he didn't seem to know anything about hedgehogs. I'm going to take him to a different vet this week. Thank you everyone xx


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm sorry the previous vet was so unhelpful. That can be very frustrating for hedgehog owners! Many vets don't know what they're doing and unfortunately not all of them will be upfront about that. Good luck getting some help for him. Please keep us updated. I'll be thinking of you guys & hoping for a good update.


----------

